# Egg share a CRGW consultation, what to expect?



## kelzz28 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi ladies I've just started my exciting journey and have a consultation at CRGW nxt week, to hopefully start egg sharing. Can anyone tell me what to expect!! What's sorts of scans and tests do they do? I know they will do a AMH test but what about scans, will it be a ultrasound or a transvaginal scan? I'm curious as what to expect.

Thanks ladies


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello! First you go into the consult room to speak to one of the consultants. They go through your previous pregnancy attempts, general medical history and family history. Then they take you to another room to have a transvaginal scan. In mine, the dr showed me everything on the scan as he was doing it and pointed out what was what (ovaries, lining, anything untoward) so you know what he's looking for. Then they take you into another room to have a couple of vials of blood drawn for the AMH test. I can't remember how long the whole thing took for me, maybe an hour? I think they may have also done a urine test between the first consult and the scan (they ask you to empty your bladder anyway) but it was over a year ago now so my memory is a little fuzzy as I've been back so many times since!

Good luck, they're lovely there


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I was turned down by crgw a couple of years ago when I was 28 based on my 'low amh' of 12
They didn't offer any further tests, or a scan 
Turned out my AFC was over 20 when I was tested by the nhs so there was nothing wrong with my egg reserve after all! 
Their loss really 
Other than that it seemed like a nice , laid back clinic. Staff were approachable and reasonably friendly
Good luck! 
X


----------



## kelzz28 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pollita, many thanks so much for the info, I'm really nervous lol! 

K jade, sorry to hear that you was turn down


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't be nervous, they are lovely and it'll go well  good luck!


----------



## Fay2410 (Jan 20, 2015)

Kelzz28 - I am also egg sharing at CRGW and I am very happy with them.  You should join the egg share thread, there's a few of us from the clinic there including Pollita 

k jade - Sorry you got turned down but they have to restrict the AMH at 16 as AMH levels indicate your egg reserve and I'm sure if you were a recipient and you were picking up the cost for your cycle and the sharer, then you would want a good result at EC.  Great news that you AFC was ok, good luck on your IVF journey

Fay xx


----------

